# Ratings automatically decreased



## Nikunj Chapagain (Sep 14, 2016)

Day before yesterday was the last time my uber was active. My rating then was 4.76. But right now when I logged into my account, my ratings have mysteriously dropped to 4.72. Has anyone had this problem before? Can anything be done about this? Please respond to this thread if anyone of us has had this problem before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Someone rated you less than 5 since the last time you were online. Its not a mystery. 

Not everyone rated you rigjt away, Id say anywhere from 1/3 -2/3 or even 3/4 on any given day. Ive had nights where 1 out of 12 rated me then i wake up with 10 new ratings. Its normal, you will fluctuate quite a bite at first.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Nikunj Chapagain said:


> Day before yesterday was the last time my uber was active. My rating then was 4.76. But right now when I logged into my account, my ratings have mysteriously dropped to 4.72. Has anyone had this problem before? Can anything be done about this? Please respond to this thread if anyone of us has had this problem before. Thanks in advance.


*Many Many Times, it is a "Grand manipulation" *


----------



## uberbuggy (Sep 15, 2016)

Even when I drive 13 hours a day and accept all my ride requests I still might only gain one point. I had a five point rating in a week where every rider gave me a five and I only went up one or two points.


----------



## Lennie (Jul 13, 2016)

I recently had 28 five star ratings in a row and my rating stayed the same.


----------



## Tonique (Sep 13, 2016)

I noticed that my ratings drop automatically as well since Uber started hiding total rides from us. Either Uber is just plain out manipulative and demonic or riders are just crazy and ungrateful - no need to go beyond for them like I do. I have decided to heck with all the ratings crap. Darned if u do and darned if u don't. I'm going to make whatever minimum wage I can get and when they deactivate me then it's their loss. I'm out!
The whole system sucks!


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

If you rate the pax bad, they will know right away and rate you bad too. It's a fact.


----------



## Magnolia (Sep 16, 2016)

Same thing happened to me. My rating dropped .05 after downloading the update. My guess is they are weighing the trips accepted percentage more heavily since they now display that statistic.

In addition they now tell me my top reported issue is "professionalism" even though I have never had a single reported issue. When I click on it it still says "no issues reported". And they took away all my nice 5 star comments.

I suppose they think they can shame us into working harder? smh.


----------



## Magnolia (Sep 16, 2016)

autofill said:


> If you rate the pax bad, they will know right away and rate you bad too. It's a fact.


I thought pax couldn't see their rating. Has this changed?


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

Two of my latest 5 star comments have been deleted for no reason.


----------



## marci33 (Sep 16, 2016)

Ratings steadily rising and now they deactivate me until I take their course. Can't afford to do that right now. All my riders loved me and never showed there were issues. Now something came up that I may be all right with uber eats and want me to set pickup. What is this? Uber very confusing and not driver friendly.


----------



## marci33 (Sep 16, 2016)

Magnolia said:


> Same thing happened to me. My rating dropped .05 after downloading the update. My guess is they are weighing the trips accepted percentage more heavily since they now display that statistic.
> 
> In addition they now tell me my top reported issue is "professionalism" even though I have never had a single reported issue. When I click on it it still says "no issues reported". And they took away all my nice 5 star comments.
> 
> I suppose they think they can shame us into working harder? smh.


----------



## marci33 (Sep 16, 2016)

I know. I upped my ratings by 18 points in 2 days and now they deactivate me. State if I take their course they may reactivate me. Why would I take the course if no guarantee I would be reactivated. "Professionalism". How did I get that? Was a legal secretary for 50 years and I don't know how to act professional. The least they can do is let us know what was said.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

My rating was just starting to climb back from when they disappeared a bunch of 5 star trips. Today it dropped a bit again. All the progress I made getting it back up gone plus some. 

I did notice something when I was in the website. The acceptance and cancel rates don't match. The dashboard says one thing, the app another.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdude73 said:


> Two of my latest 5 star comments have been deleted for no reason.


But what have you done for Travis LATELY ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

marci33 said:


> Ratings steadily rising and now they deactivate me until I take their course. Can't afford to do that right now. All my riders loved me and never showed there were issues. Now something came up that I may be all right with uber eats and want me to set pickup. What is this? Uber very confusing and not driver friendly.


Stability Breeds Complacency.
Uber must keep you on your toes.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Magnolia said:


> I thought pax couldn't see their rating. Has this changed?


They cant, pax dont rate you low because you rated them low. They rate you low because your service sucks.


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> They cant, pax dont rate you low because you rated them low. They rate you low because your service sucks.


Riders can see their ratings. It's buried in the Help section. Though most riders don't know this...


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

5 weeks of all 5's and mine went down.


----------



## Wizar (Apr 12, 2016)

autofill said:


> If you rate the pax bad, they will know right away and rate you bad too. It's a fact.


How did you get to this conclusion, rarely give 5 stars I always rate pax 2 or 3 starts and have 4.85 rating in 4 years so no that's not true


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

Wizar said:


> How did you get to this conclusion, rarely give 5 stars I always rate pax 2 or 3 starts and have 4.85 rating in 4 years so no that's not true


 Just curious why you always rate so low?


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

if you're rated 5 stars constantly, that breeds complacency in the eyes of uber. and no, they're not the only ones doing this.

the idea is, "i'm 5 stars so i'm doing everything right and i dont' need to try harder".

BUT, if you are lead to believe you are 4.7 or 4.8 or whatever, then in theory, you'll try harder to please which makes the experience for the pax that much better. better customer service = more profit

sad but true that we are being manipulated this way. and again, it can't be just uber doing this.


----------



## Wizar (Apr 12, 2016)

uberdude73 said:


> Just curious why you always rate so low?


No tip 4 stars automatic
No tip more than 1 minute wait 3 stars
No tip more than 2 minutes wait 2 starts 
More than 4 minutes 4 $ and cancel
I don't have time for bull*******
I'm here to maximize my money 
And I wouldn't take a poop if my life depended on it


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Magnolia said:


> Same thing happened to me. My rating dropped .05 after downloading the update. My guess is they are weighing the trips accepted percentage more heavily since they now display that statistic.
> 
> In addition they now tell me my top reported issue is "professionalism" even though I have never had a single reported issue. When I click on it it still says "no issues reported". And they took away all my nice 5 star comments.
> 
> I suppose they think they can shame us into working harder? smh.


When a rider rates less than 5 they get a promt asking what went wrong. One of your riders selected sometbing under the professional category is all... some weeks they show us, some weeks they do not. Its not so much a complaint just tje supposed reason for the rating ding.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> My rating was just starting to climb back from when they disappeared a bunch of 5 star trips. Today it dropped a bit again. All the progress I made getting it back up gone plus some.
> 
> I did notice something when I was in the website. The acceptance and cancel rates don't match. The dashboard says one thing, the app another.


Tne website is for the pay period. The app is the last 50, (i think)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lennie said:


> I recently had 28 five star ratings in a row and my rating stayed the same.


How many trips do you have? If your over 500, you could easily go that many with no change


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> They cant, pax dont rate you low because you rated them low. They rate you low because your service sucks.


Tney can, and some do. Not a high percentage but some will check theor rating before and after a trip. A few times I've rated riders low and sure enough my 5 star count dropped, my average dropped but my rated trips remained tje same.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

uberdude73 said:


> Just curious why you always rate so low?


I really doubt hes a 4.85, as a post above me notes some riders will wait until you rate them to rate you.


----------



## Wizar (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I really doubt hes a 4.85, as a post above me notes some riders will wait until you rate them to rate you.


Lol why is this idiot even allowed to talk, getter ******* to the back of the line *********
I have 17000 trips on a 4 year period, what you got????????????!! Bb bb bb byou took your momy to work and chauffeured you little sister and now you wana rub your shoulder to wizar
F**** idiot


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Wizar said:


> How did you get to this conclusion, rarely give 5 stars I always rate pax 2 or 3 starts and have 4.85 rating in 4 years so no that's not true


Every market is different with different kind of riders. Here in Orlando, a lot of riders keep a very close tab on their ratings. If you rate a pax low and suddenly your rating take a hit everytime, then you'll for sure what kind of riders are in your market. You're just lucky your riders don't care much about their ratings then. Plus the amount of rides you do weekly helps you maintain your ratings steadily even if those pax rated you bad. Most drivers don't have this much trip count under their belt so by rating a pax bad it will surely take a hit on their overall ratings.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I've noticed that ratings will take a hit with one bad rating, and it takes a ton to bring it back up. Logically a 5 star should cancel out a 1star, but that's obviously not how but works it


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> I've noticed that ratings will take a hit with one bad rating, and it takes a ton to bring it back up. Logically a 5 star should cancel out a 1star, but that's obviously not how but works it


Ratings are averaged out of your last 500 rides. So if you just received a 1 star out of your last 500 rides, your ratings goes down 0.008 which equal to 4.992. You will now have to get 500 straight 5-stars ratings to just to wipe out that 1-star in order for your rating to go back to a 5.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> if you're rated 5 stars constantly, that breeds complacency in the eyes of uber. and no, they're not the only ones doing this.
> 
> the idea is, "i'm 5 stars so i'm doing everything right and i dont' need to try harder".
> 
> ...


Your right and it also goes for the pax if they know thier ratings are bad and are having trouble getting picked up they will try harder either by giving a top or just being nice instead of an a gold.


----------



## Wizar (Apr 12, 2016)

autofill said:


> Every market is different with different kind of riders. Here in Orlando, a lot of riders keep a very close tab on their ratings. If you rate a pax low and suddenly your rating take a hit everytime, then you'll for sure what kind of riders are in your market. You're just lucky your riders don't care much about their ratings then. Plus the amount of rides you do weekly helps you maintain your ratings steadily even if those pax rated you bad. Most drivers don't have this much trip count under their belt so by rating a pax bad it will surely take a hit on their overall ratings.


Some markets are not even worth driving in
I would never drive in Orlando or Detroit, just not worth it


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Just try and change couple of your passengers rating to 1 and your rating will go down within the next 2 days for sure .


----------



## jasper54c (Feb 23, 2016)

last week had a 4.89 which was maintained for over 9mos now with 570 trips.. Today 4.69, 20 point drop go figure..


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

If you're over 500 rides, then one old rating is being dropped out as each new one is added. So, except when one of the old and freshly deleted ratings is under 5 stars, your ratings will never go up again. 

ANY ride at all might bring your rating down -- if an old 5 star rating is deleted and replaced by a 4 star one, for example.

But only SOME rides will result in higher ratings -- when the old score being deleted is lower than the new one you've just added. Replacing a 5 star with a 5 star means no net change.


----------



## jasper54c (Feb 23, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> If you're over 500 rides, then one old rating is being dropped out as each new one is added. So, except when one of the old and freshly deleted ratings is under 5 stars, your ratings will never go up again.
> 
> ANY ride at all might bring your rating down -- if an old 5 star rating is deleted and replaced by a 4 star one, for example.
> 
> But only SOME rides will result in higher ratings -- when the old score being deleted is lower than the new one you've just added. Replacing a 5 star with a 5 star means no net change.


I miss read the new dashboard. My rating is still 4.89 and #5 star trips are 469


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Magnolia said:


> Same thing happened to me. My rating dropped .05 after downloading the update. My guess is they are weighing the trips accepted percentage more heavily since they now display that statistic.
> 
> In addition they now tell me my top reported issue is "professionalism" even though I have never had a single reported issue. When I click on it it still says "no issues reported". And they took away all my nice 5 star comments.
> 
> I suppose they think they can shame us into working harder? smh.


*ME TO, WHAT A B/S SCUMMY LOW COMPANY. RATING MANIPULATION, CLEARLY HAPPENING.*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

autofill said:


> If you rate the pax bad, they will know right away and rate you bad too. It's a fact.


Pax don't get to see their rating unless you tell them.


----------



## jasper54c (Feb 23, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Pax don't get to see their rating unless you tell them.


Pax "CAN" see their rating if they choose to..


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Pax don't get to see their rating unless you tell them.


Go into the uber app, under the "help tab, then to account settings /ratings, then u can view it at any time


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

autofill said:


> If you rate the pax bad, they will know right away and rate you bad too. It's a fact.


The real issue is when you rate that bad pax well, despite their requests for you to break traffic laws, drive at a loss, or simply deal with their shameful attitude towards someone who would humbly serve them, they will still whack your rating.

The whole system was meant to destroy driver ratings and keep them in a demoralized state towards the Uber overlords.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Go into the uber app, under the "help tab, then to account settings /ratings, then u can view it at any time


It may only work in certain markets because my rider app does not have a way to view ratings.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

autofill said:


> Every market is different with different kind of riders. Here in Orlando, a lot of riders keep a very close tab on their ratings. If you rate a pax low and suddenly your rating take a hit everytime, then you'll for sure what kind of riders are in your market. You're just lucky your riders don't care much about their ratings then. Plus the amount of rides you do weekly helps you maintain your ratings steadily even if those pax rated you bad. Most drivers don't have this much trip count under their belt so by rating a pax bad it will surely take a hit on their overall ratings.


I rate 5 in front of everybody and change it 3 days later.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It may only work in certain markets because my rider app does not have a way to view it has nothing to so with the





uberdriverfornow said:


> It may only work in certain markets because my rider app does not have a way to view ratings.


Uber gives access to ALL ridres to view their rating. It has nothing do to with the "market. If you have the uber app and have used it to ride, you can view your rating weather your in Orlando or India. If you cant find it in th app, it's because your looking in the wrong place my friend. They definitely don't give the access in an obvious place. However, it is there, you just may need to do some digging to find it. Also, you have to submit a request for it.


----------



## uber? (Sep 21, 2016)

Tonique said:


> I noticed that my ratings drop automatically as well since Uber started hiding total rides from us. Either Uber is just plain out manipulative and demonic or riders are just crazy and ungrateful - no need to go beyond for them like I do. I have decided to heck with all the ratings crap. Darned if u do and darned if u don't. I'm going to make whatever minimum wage I can get and when they deactivate me then it's their loss. I'm out!
> The whole system sucks!


Shouldn't uber make a separate star rating on itself, driver and rider? it is really unfair to us drivers when we get a lower star rating when a rider decision is based not on how we dealt with them but on uber itself i.e. surge pricing, errant navigation, un-real wait time


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

autofill said:


> If you rate the pax bad, they will know right away and rate you bad too. It's a fact.


I always love when someone says "it's a fact" because usually its not like in this case!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Uber gives access to ALL ridres to view their rating. It has nothing do to with the "market. If you have the uber app and have used it to ride, you can view your rating weather your in Orlando or India. If you cant find it in th app, it's because your looking in the wrong place my friend. They definitely don't give the access in an obvious place. However, it is there, you just may need to do some digging to find it. Also, you have to submit a request for it.


Again, you may have access to your rating, but I don't so that means I don't have a way to access my rating in my app. The settings you are showing do not show up in my rider app.

Sure, someone can email support to get their rider rating but nobody is doing that after every ride to see if their driver gave them a bad rating.


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

marci33 said:


> I know. I upped my ratings by 18 points in 2 days and now they deactivate me. State if I take their course they may reactivate me. Why would I take the course if no guarantee I would be reactivated. "Professionalism". How did I get that? Was a legal secretary for 50 years and I don't know how to act professional. The least they can do is let us know what was said.


Its a manipulation.....you on 20% or 25%.....I had a rider 3.3 Rating.....high as a kyte lol and shes was ok.Noone cares about the drivers......Remeber the song from AC/DC....DOG EAT DOG? Lol


----------



## RobK62 (Sep 21, 2016)

marci33 said:


> Ratings steadily rising and now they deactivate me until I take their course. Can't afford to do that right now. All my riders loved me and never showed there were issues. Now something came up that I may be all right with uber eats and want me to set pickup. What is this? Uber very confusing and not driver friendly.


Let me guess.....did the course cost any money on your part???


----------



## imardeep (Aug 19, 2015)

Nikunj Chapagain said:


> Day before yesterI check 3 weeks back it was 4'73ay was the last time my uber was active. My rating then was 4.76. But right now when I logged into my account, my ratings have mysteriously dropped to 4.72. Has anyone had this problem before? Can anything be done about this? Please respond to this thread if anyone of us has had this problem before. Thanks in advance.


I didnt drive for last 5 weeks , 5 weeks before my ratings was 4.74 then 2 weeks back it was 4.73 after that last week no. Of people rated me stays same but my rating goes down to 4.70.
Then last few days back they change the whole thing now they didn't even show me my ratings, just total no. Of 5 star ratings % and rides cancelled % thats it. Something is smelling fishy here..


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Nikunj Chapagain said:


> Day before yesterday was the last time my uber was active. My rating then was 4.76. But right now when I logged into my account, my ratings have mysteriously dropped to 4.72. Has anyone had this problem before? Can anything be done about this? Please respond to this thread if anyone of us has had this problem before. Thanks in advance.


Yes Same here Every 2 days my rating has dropped 1 point for no reason i can understand?

i have driven over one year with over 2,500 trips so i dont consider this fair.

Rating went from 4.90 to 4.72 in 1 month.

CLEAR MANIPULATION OF DATA.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Wizar said:


> How did you get to this conclusion, rarely give 5 stars I always rate pax 2 or 3 starts and have 4.85 rating in 4 years so no that's not true


I Dont Think Uber Truly Applys Your Customer Rating To Customer.

Guarantee They Edit Your Rating before Rating Their Customer.

Rating is Clear Manipulation and Way To Control Driver Who gets NO TIP.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber? said:


> Shouldn't uber make a separate star rating on itself, driver and rider? it is really unfair to us drivers when we get a lower star rating when a rider decision is based not on how we dealt with them but on uber itself i.e. surge pricing, errant navigation, un-real wait time


Uber would be rated a 2


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> The real issue is when you rate that bad pax well, despite their requests for you to break traffic laws, drive at a loss, or simply deal with their shameful attitude towards someone who would humbly serve them, they will still whack your rating.
> 
> The whole system was meant to destroy driver ratings and keep them in a demoralized state towards the Uber overlords.


Yes it is all about control & manipulation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jasper54c said:


> last week had a 4.89 which was maintained for over 9mos now with 570 trips.. Today 4.69, 20 point drop go figure..


Uber is corrupt.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber is corrupt.


Uber Simply Has No Respect for Their Customers or Their Workers.


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

Magnolia said:


> Same thing happened to me. My rating dropped .05 after downloading the update. My guess is they are weighing the trips accepted percentage more heavily since they now display that statistic.
> 
> In addition they now tell me my top reported issue is "professionalism" even though I have never had a single reported issue. When I click on it it still says "no issues reported". And they took away all my nice 5 star comments.
> 
> ...


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> 5 weeks of all 5's and mine went down.


Cobber heres mine dont stress too much because rhings dont add up and what ever it is be grateful to the Uber.Every pax is different and ratings go up and down


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

HotSniper said:


> Cobber heres mine dont stress too much because rhings dont add up and what ever it is be grateful to the Uber.Every pax is different and ratings go up and down


and here is another one i am 4.9 and ratings go up and down haha just go with flow


----------

